# getting/got a Monster!



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

gratz! what was the damage?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

What are you going to use your z7 for since ya got 3D and hunting covered?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

congrats! hope you like it.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope you like IK!!

Jake


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

How are you going to set your Fatboys up (spine, length, tip weight, etc.). Reason I ask is because your specs (along with the M6.7) are very similar to what I'm shooting, but I'm having a hard time deciding on spine, tip weight, etc.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Not to but in, but isaac, if you ran a 400gr cut at 27" with 100grs upfront they should work real good. if you want to buck the wind a little make up some 120gr tips and use those


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> Not to but in, but isaac, if you ran a 400gr cut at 27" with 100grs upfront they should work real good. if you want to buck the wind a little make up some 120gr tips and use those


Thanks! I respect your opinion; you're probably one of the most knowledgeable people on AT when it comes to target shooting (and by far the most knowledgeable on the youth forum). So you're opinion is ALWAYS welocomed!

Do you think a .400 spine will work fine if I bump my draw weight up to 68lbs (give or take)? Reason I ask is because I had to drop my DW a few pounds this spring once I started shooting again (no indoor ranges close by so I couldn't shoot all winter), but I'm planning to get it up to a little under 70lbs for hunting. 

That's been my biggest concern is finding a spine that will allow me some play.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Isaac, thanks for what you said

if you cut a .400 spine to 27" or 26.5" they act like a stiffer shaft, i used to shoot short 400 spine at 72lbs and they shot broadheads sweet. If you are worried about it you can go with a 340 at about 28" and 100grs upfront, it will be a little heavier and have a lower foc, but they will still shoot good.

If i were going to setup some 3d arrows, i would go wtih a 400spine fatboy with 100grs upfront and blazers... pop some gnocks nocks(if you go with teh standard bushings get microlite nocks) in em and go tear it up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

well the cost was $500 for the bow which came w/ a dead end string stop, $20 for the M7 mods, and tomorrow I am going to an archery shop to get half a dozen Fatboy's for it which will be $65 and I allready have a sight and drop away for it.

Now my Z7 I am definitely keeping and it will be my hunting bow, the one I will pick up w/out hesitating when I go hunting and the M6.7 will be my back-up hunting bow and probably my primary elk hunting bow since it's faster and longer ata. But I may shoot it in some competitions every now and then just cause and I will definitely still shoot it just as much as I do now. Now I am getting some 400's with glue in 100 grain points w/ regu;ar 2" blazers to help[ stabilize it since I have heard that once u get a little further than 40-50 yards they sometimes fly kinda wierd but that's with those mini blazers so I am putting 2" blazers on them and will probably cut my arrows to 26.25 to the nock throat since when I go to a 28" draw when I grow I will have to shoot 340's. But ya that's it and later on I will put a custom string from Terminal Velocity, maybe solid flo green or something and then some colored dampers & monkey tails matching the color of the string color I choose. But ya I'm really excited and can't wait!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if you cut them at 26.5" carbon to carbon, Clint, you should be able to use them up to a 28.5" dl.. maybe a 29" depending on how your rest sits.

You gonna have them blazers put on with helical or offset?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> if you cut them at 26.5" carbon to carbon, Clint, you should be able to use them up to a 28.5" dl.. maybe a 29" depending on how your rest sits.
> 
> You gonna have them blazers put on with helical or offset?


um just an offset for the blazers, I just have a straight jig but we have it at a slight offset. carbon to carbon they will probably be 26" or 26.25" and I went and got 6 of them today for $70 and I had them put the super uni-bushings in them which are a little longer than the regular uni bushings. And I have to buy some more blazers since I am down to camo and satin white and a few yellows and I am probably going to go w/ orange and white to match the logo but I also thought of going all black blazers so in shoots I wont have anybody following my arrows, maybe I will do that to 3 of them maybe just to be mean lol! But I am wanting to cut them pretty short so I can get them pretty light but what's a half inch gonna do for speed difference maybe 1-2 fps, we'll see since my bow should be here monday and my mods will be here sometime next week probably thursday to saturday somwehere around there but it will have 27.5" M6 mods on it when it gets here but thew ones I getting are 28" M7 so it will be a 27" draw which is what fits me but ya now I'm just flapping my jaws haha.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just curious why wouldn't you get a M7 for 3d since it has a longer brace height? Also why are you putting a hha on there why not a target sight?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Just curious why wouldn't you get a M7 for 3d since it has a longer brace height? Also why are you putting a hha on there why not a target sight?


heres the reasons, if I got a M7, it would cost more (not so much a problem) and w/ it being slower I am wanting a bow that will shoot flat out to 30 yards and that will probably be a struggle for me all depending on what poundage I have it set at, and if I actually am fine w/ the regular M6 mods I will get some 27" 65% M6 mods for it for target and then put the M7 mods which are 80% for hunting. And the reason I am putting an HHA on it for target is because I allready have it and it's fine for 3-d and then I wil put a 5 or 7 pin on it for hunting. and actually I got some fatboys saturday and they may not be all that great since some people say that when u get a little further away from the gtarget they fly funny but we will see, and if they do I will buy some easton flatline surgicals or d.o.a. flatlines and then I will take the fatboy's and adjust my rest a little on my Z7 and shoot indoor with my Z7 and when it comes to hunting season I will readjust my arrow rest and sight bracket and it will be ready for hunting. But my bow was supposed to be here today, my dad's 80# XLR8 got here today and he has it at 75# and it's smoking fast with his gold tip velocity arrows but according to the tracking code, I WILL have my bow tomorrow for sure and it has 27.5" mods on it but I can still get it tuned and sighted in at least to 20 or 30 yards until I get my new mods that will fit me which idk when they will be here probably by this friday or saturday hopefully all depending on when he gets the check and when it gets sent out.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

m7 will shoot just as flat as a m6 with diff mods.. besides, you don't need speed if the bow is accurate


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice your dad must be wanting to hunt water buffalo huh? I bet that thing is fast!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Nice your dad must be wanting to hunt water buffalo huh? I bet that thing is fast!


It was a joke if you didn't know.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> m7 will shoot just as flat as a m6 with diff mods.. besides, you don't need speed if the bow is accurate


ya I know, but I would rather have a monster 6, I know that 10-15 fps isn't much, but it should still shoot almost as smooth as a m7 with me putting m7 mods on it, and it isn't too big of a deal if it doesnt shoot flat out to 30 yards but it would be really nice if it would with those fatboys or the flatlines if it doesnt do so well w/the fatboys. but it should be here today for sure.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> It was a joke if you didn't know.


ya I knew it was a joke, he is shooting a 394 grain gold tip velocity pro 300 out of it, we got it tuned and all that yesterday, and he's got it at like 75# or 76# right now and it actually is a 31" draw or close to it which fits him perfect since he is 6'4" but it is really fast, but he was having some problems with the d-loop pinching the nocks and it was making the nocks break when he would shoot the bow, so he put a new d-loop on it and we found some better nocks for them so it's good now.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Did it come yet?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Clint, you know what strings are on the bow? stock?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep, it came in the mail yesterday at 1 o clock, and I got it out of the box, put the drop away rest on it, put the sight on it, put a peep in it and tied it in, then cut my arrows, they are cut to 26.5" from the end of the shaft to the throat of the nock and they weigh 347 grains w/ the 100 grain glue in points, and I got it paper tuned and then got it sighted in at 20 yards, then I backed up to 30 yards and it was hitting the same spot so I am shooting flat out to 30 with ii with the 27.5" mods but it's only at 62# probably but when I get my new mods which will fit me I will get it up to probably 64# or so and I am very impressed with how it shoots, I didnt think it would actually shoot this nice, it barely has any vibration and it doesnt draw bad although it does have a noticeable drop into the let-off and with the draw being too long I am shooting it VERY good, just as good as my Z7 at least. But I need to get some new strings for it, N77 it has the original factory strings on it and they are about due for some new ones although they could probably last a little longer though. But I ma going to get some strings from Terminal Velocity and I am going with flo green, black, and flo orange with clear serving around the cams and roller guard and then I am going to put green dampers on it and maybe spray paint the red pieces where the cable goes on the sides of the cams. But I will get some pics up later today hopefully for you guys. But ya I am really liking it, I've allready busted 2 nocks with it and both were at 30 yards and so far my fatboys are flying good out to 40 (as far as I have shot it yesterday).


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Cool...

Where's the pics?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What letoff you got on it? Cams hitting qt the same time?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

sounds like a good setup, you gonna get pics up later?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

we need some pics. Sounds like the bow is workin good for you.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

*Pictures!*

Okay okay here is my Monster. It aint that special or unique yet, but I ordered a flo green/black/flo orange string with clear serving for it from Terminal Velocity. But I REALLY like it, I shoot it a little better than my Z7 and that shocked me but then I realized it was because the Monster is noticeably longer, it has a lomger ata, and the overall length of it is a good bit more than my Z7 so that is why and I dont even have the 27" mods on it yet.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> What letoff you got on it? Cams hitting qt the same time?


it has 80% mods on it, I was thinking of getting some regular 27" 65% mods on it for target and then put the M7 mods on it which I am getting sometime in the next week and they are 80% and then I would use those mods on it for my hunting set-up since I will have more let-off and a little smoother draw although it doesnt draw bad at all to me.
My Z7 is still smoother definitely and it will be my hunting bow and I will probably take it to some little local shoots every now and then but I know I made a great choice on getting a Monster for 3-d since like I said I am amazed how good I am shooting this. I got it sighed in out to 50 yards (sight it in to 60 later maybe 70 after I get my mods) and I am having arrows touching and almost touching at 60 the other day. But I am really liking it, and then once I get my custom string put on it I will get some flo green dampers and then a better stabilizer ( I knew I'd get a ? on that although it's balancing okay right now).

So what kind of stabilizer should I go w/. My dad has a posten on his and it's likea 12" with removeable weights which is what I would prefer is something that I can add or remove weights since I put that stab on mine and to me it was a little too much weight to where the bow felt like if I wasnt drawed back the bow would fall forward out of my hand which I dont want too much of that but mainly something that I can play around with the weights without having to buy extra weights or whatever. and I would want it to stay 12" or less I dont want no 10 foot stabilizers lol!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks great!

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The b-stinger pro hunter is great. But you can't play with the weights. I would also look at the Doinker dish. I've heard it's a great stab. Posten's a good stab too.

Jake


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, Posten makes good stabs, but lately they haven't been able to keep up with orders or even refund some people that have cancelled orders. Not bashing Posten or anything, but there have been numerous threads on the General Archery Discussions on this exact subject. Most of the threads end up getting closed by a mod, so we know that somethings going on here.

I think you would really like the Doinker DISH. It would work great for hunting as well as bowhunters class for 3D. You can really load that thing down with some serious weight and it's also nice that you can offset the weight of you're sight, quiver, etc.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I guess I should of asked, what class do you plan to shoot in?

You can't beat the DISH for the Hunters Class, but if you decide to shoot Open Class there are better options.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> I guess I should of asked, what class do you plan to shoot in?
> 
> You can't beat the DISH for the Hunters Class, but if you decide to shoot Open Class there are better options.


Yeah. The DISH is great for bowhunter class. But there are a lot better for open. But I bet he's shooting bowhunter.

Jake


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Sweet!! Nice bow!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

12" 8oz pro hunter or.. you can get a 8" bar with black stack weights. The bow will feel heavier, and might seem a little more top heavy, but you will notice that the sight picture movement slows down and the groups tighten up.

When you do choose a stabilizer for it, make sure it solidifies the sight picture and give a stable hold pattern. Too little weight and moves alot, making the groups open up as you go. Too heavy and you see alot of drop out the bottom.. or broad sweeping movements of the pin because you can not hold it steady.

Clint, you will get more speed with the 65% letoff mods adn they drop into the valley should be much less. You might want to run them for hunting, not too often outside of turkey hunting that you have to hold for more than 45sec


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Clint,

Let us now when you get it all finished (new strings and stab, etc). I'm looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I will definitely post pics when I get the new strings and stuff on it. I am planning on shooting bowhunter class if they allow fatboy arrows since my sight is technically a hunting sight although when it gets close to hunting season I'm putting an axcel armortech on it and some axis fmj's and eventually I will put an ultra-rest hd on it.
Ya I was considering a doinker dish and I know they have a 2", 6", and 12" and I dont know if I want a 6" or a 12" stabilizer for it, which do you guys think I should go with as far as 3-d in the bowhunter class.
Oh and my string should be here sometime this upcoming week (since it's not technically next week yet) since they allready built it and my cousin is going to pick it up (he lives about 25 min from that bow shop fyi) and ship it to me. then I will get some green dampers for my monster and be good, and later on I will probably put a focus grip on it since it has the older,fatter grip unlike the newer wood grips like what's on my Z7.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I personally like a long stab even for hunting. My current hunting stab is over 12" and doesn't seem to get in the way at all, but it definitely helps to hold steady.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> Okay okay here is my Monster. It aint that special or unique yet, but I ordered a flo green/black/flo orange string with clear serving for it from Terminal Velocity. But I REALLY like it, I shoot it a little better than my Z7 and that shocked me but then I realized it was because the Monster is noticeably longer, it has a lomger ata, and the overall length of it is a good bit more than my Z7 so that is why and I dont even have the 27" mods on it yet.


looks good next to your z7


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't quote me, but i'm pretty sure if you move your hha then you are in open class. Might not be an issue for local shoots, but if you shoot any of the larger tours it becomes an issue.. What are you getting for speed, should be about 315ish

I'd go with the 12" dish over the 6 or the 8.. it will steady up the sight picture and wont take as much weight to do so


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorkid1 said:


> looks good next to your z7


ya it does, and will definitely when I get my strings here sometime this week, and my mods should be on their way according to the guy we got them from.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I guess I'd go w/ the 12" maybe I can find one in the classifieds for a little less $. I hope that they will let me shoot bowhunter class w/ that sight, I would think that they would since it is technically a hunting sight.
I dont know exactly what speed I'm getting out of it since we dont have a chrono yet but it should be somewhere around 315 since I am 1 pin to 30 yards w/ it and my fatboys weigh about 350 grains total weight and to me that was my concern was that the bowhunter class wouldnt let people use fatboys and large arrows, if that was a problem I would have no problem switching over to an easton flatline but to me I'd rather sacrifice the arrows over the sight although either way is no problem to me. I might have to check since I would want to shoot bowhunter class and I know that I would probably have to move my sight since I know not all the shots would be 30 yards and under.


N7709K said:


> Don't quote me, but i'm pretty sure if you move your hha then you are in open class. Might not be an issue for local shoots, but if you shoot any of the larger tours it becomes an issue.. What are you getting for speed, should be about 315ish
> 
> I'd go with the 12" dish over the 6 or the 8.. it will steady up the sight picture and wont take as much weight to do so


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

fatboys should be fine if you don't shoot ibo, i believe, (bowhunter class needs screwin tips). The sight will depend on the course, i'm guessing and if people have an issue with you moving it for every shot


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

So.. Do you recommned getting a monster? I am thinking about getting one what do yall think? 

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

texashoghunter said:


> So.. Do you recommned getting a monster? I am thinking about getting one what do yall think?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.


Id'd look into it. The monsters are sick bows!!
To Clint: I'd get a 12" DISH. It would steady it up quite a bit. Fatboys will be fine and yes you do need screwin points for bowhunter.

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

texashoghunter said:


> So.. Do you recommned getting a monster? I am thinking about getting one what do yall think?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.


yes I would personally get a monster from my experience since I really like mine, and if the draw is uncomfortable for you then you can put M7 mods on it but if u do that order ones that are 1" longer than your draw length because if you order lets say 27" M7 mods and u put them on a M6 then it will be a 26" draw on a M6, the M7 mods are a little smoother from what I hear compared to the regular monster mods. Now the new new monsters they say are smoother but to me I'd save a few hundered dollars and get an older one, there are plenty of them here in the classifieds in the $500's and in great condition. but honestly I dont think there is nothing wrong w/ the monsters on how they draw just as long as you dont let up all the time by accident, I did that one time and had my finger over the trigger and it went off but luckily it hit the target!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

archerykid13 said:


> Id'd look into it. The monsters are sick bows!!
> To Clint: I'd get a 12" DISH. It would steady it up quite a bit. Fatboys will be fine and yes you do need screwin points for bowhunter.
> 
> Jake


I guess I will be shooting open class then since that's what you say since I have glue in points in my fatboys but I may eventually switch to flatlines since when I would swap to my hunting set-up on it there would be very little adjusting needed on my rest when I go to my axis FMJ's and then I would use screw in points in those since the inserts for the flatlines are really light.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I guess I will be shooting open class then since that's what you say since I have glue in points in my fatboys but I may eventually switch to flatlines since when I would swap to my hunting set-up on it there would be very little adjusting needed on my rest when I go to my axis FMJ's and then I would use screw in points in those since the inserts for the flatlines are really light.


If you only shoot local courses you shouldn't have to change a thing. Local courses aren't usually very picky when it come equipment choices and little things like screw-in tips vs. glue-in. But, if you plan to shoot IBO or ASA that will all change. 

Since you're planning on shooting open class now, I'd look into another stab other then the DISH. The DISH will work fine, but you'd be at a better advantage if you'd get a target stab and side bar.

Also, check out the Lightspeeds if you plan on going to a skinnier arrow. The Lightspeeds are the same shaft as the Flatlines, but they have different components (uni-bushings, etc.).

Sorry, I hope I don't sound like I'm telling you what to do:embara: just trying to give you some ideas.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Lightspeeds and flatlines are the same shaft... take the same components and I'm pretty sure have the same tolerances.
If you go that route id run gnocks and bushings in either shaft. Fletch them up with blazers and go shoot away.

Monsters are sweet, they draw easy and shoot very good. They valley is a little short on them, but it is there and it is nice. The wall is solid so it makes it easy to pull into. They are a little topheavy at rest, but they hold solid and aim well.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I guess I will be shooting open class then since that's what you say since I have glue in points in my fatboys but I may eventually switch to flatlines since when I would swap to my hunting set-up on it there would be very little adjusting needed on my rest when I go to my axis FMJ's and then I would use screw in points in those since the inserts for the flatlines are really light.


Like Isaacdahl said, if you just plan on shooting local then they shouldn't have a problem with you're glue-ins. And Flatlines and Lightspeeds are pretty much the exact same shaft. I would run some blazers or maybe some 3in. feathers.

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya they do, and isaacdahl I am probably just keeping w/ the local kind of shoots and not no big professional shoots when it comes to 3-d, I'm in it for the fun of it, and not to try to be a big name in archery. oh and I have Guni bushings in my fatboys and as of now I'm keeping w/the fatboys since I havent had any problems with them.

but ya I like my monster although I've said it a hundred times and it does hold really well at full draw and the solid backwall is really nice imo.


N7709K said:


> Lightspeeds and flatlines are the same shaft... take the same components and I'm pretty sure have the same tolerances.
> If you go that route id run gnocks and bushings in either shaft. Fletch them up with blazers and go shoot away.
> 
> Monsters are sweet, they draw easy and shoot very good. They valley is a little short on them, but it is there and it is nice. The wall is solid so it makes it easy to pull into. They are a little topheavy at rest, but they hold solid and aim well.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> ya they do, and isaacdahl I am probably just keeping w/ the local kind of shoots and not no big professional shoots when it comes to 3-d, I'm in it for the fun of it, and not to try to be a big name in archery. oh and I have Guni bushings in my fatboys and as of now I'm keeping w/the fatboys since I havent had any problems with them.
> 
> but ya I like my monster although I've said it a hundred times and it does hold really well at full draw and the solid backwall is really nice imo.


Ya, sorry if I sounded bossy. I didn't realize it came out that way until I reread my post and it was to late to edit.

I'm with you though, I only shoot local 3D shoots for the fun times I get to spend with my dad. I'm by far not the best at the shoot, but I enjoy it.

So sorry if I came off as rude; I didn't meen it that way.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

oh no u didnt sound ruse at all man, this 3-d stuff is all new to me. But since u guys say that local shoots probably wouldnt force me into open class I would just shoot bowhunter class then and I will eventually get a 12" Doikner DISH.
thanks,
Clint


isaacdahl said:


> Ya, sorry if I sounded bossy. I didn't realize it came out that way until I reread my post and it was to late to edit.
> 
> I'm with you though, I only shoot local 3D shoots for the fun times I get to spend with my dad. I'm by far not the best at the shoot, but I enjoy it.
> 
> So sorry if I came off as rude; I didn't meen it that way.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm glad there was no hard feelings.


Are you liking the Fatboys so far? I need some new arrows but can't decide between Lightspeeds or Fatboys. The tolerances are the same but the Lighspeeds are cheaper and a smaller diameter. I'm not sure wether the larger diameter is worth the extra $$ or not. They both seem to be very good shafts from what I hear.

How are they grouping for you past 50yrds? That's a nother concern I have. I currently don't shoot past 50yrds (not enough pins) but would like to be able to shoot those distances if I happen to get a new sight.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I al really liking them so far, but if I were to do it all over again idk if I would have kept w/ them or not, I may have went to lightspeeds or flatlines but I havent had any problems with them yet, and I have shot it at 50 a few times and at 60 once and my arrows were almost touching at 60 and touching at 50 yards.


isaacdahl said:


> I'm glad there was no hard feelings.
> 
> 
> Are you liking the Fatboys so far? I need some new arrows but can't decide between Lightspeeds or Fatboys. The tolerances are the same but the Lighspeeds are cheaper and a smaller diameter. I'm not sure wether the larger diameter is worth the extra $$ or not. They both seem to be very good shafts from what I hear.
> ...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

finally got my M7 mods yesterday, they are noticeably smoother than the regular mods and I didnt notice any difference in speed or draw weight, but I did bump my poundage up a turn on each limb, it looks like I'm at 65# or so and I may crank it a half turn on each limb since it is easy to draw back and I am wanting to get to the point to where I can pull 70# back with ease all day long. I can pull 70# but not all day.

I went to a 3-d shoot last Saturday and I shot okay, probably would have done better if I had my M7 mods then since the ones I had on them were 27.5" mods when I'm a 27" draw. I shot a 222 and my dad and his friend shot a 238. it was a 25 target course and we had turkeys, hogs, deer, groundhogs, a raccoon, and even the big rinehart raptor dinosaur target. And the shots were from 5 yards which was the groundhog, one of them, and all the others were 20-50 yards away, but most of them were 25-35 yards which was nice to have the 1 pin to 30 for me since I didnt have to guess the distance as much although my dad was super lucky since his monster xlr8 is nearly one pin to 40 yards and if he didnt have a 40 yard pin set it would only be low by an inch so he was really lucky since he didnt have to guess the distance as much. I could have shot better but it was fun and that's all that matters. And my bowstring should be here sometime next week hopefully.


----------

